# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  An interesting read

## Moondog55

https://www.allpowerlabs.com/news/a-...d-biochar.html 
I've always added wood ash and the inevitable tiny bits of charcoal to my garden soils and as much extra charcoal as I could.
The article gives an idea of a way in which charcoal and or bio-char work.
Interesting to me is that I've always added the wood ash and charcoal to my composts as I make the piles and one of the reasons I miss the old Coonara

----------

